# Uber riders that say they'll tip on the app and don't.



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

So what's up with that? I would say half the people that tell me they're going to tip on the app don't. 

When they say that I kind of want to say yeah right pull the other one but then I figure I'll piss off the half that do end up tipping through the app and they'll get mad and won't tip either. 

Is it because they know we have to rate them immediately so they tell us that so we'll give them a good rating? All of the people who said they were going to tip and didn't where people I would have five start anyway. 

Maybe they just have fun messing with us. I've definitely had a few people that clearly we're just messing with me.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

This solved the problem for me.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I say, "Yeah, sure, the check is in the mail."
Not as passive as a sucker saying, "Thank you" and not as hostile as saying, "No you won't, you lying scumbag."


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I used toI used to down rate the ones that I thought we're lying but I noticed about half the time I was wrong. Now I rarely down rate anyone for anything because I want to protect my rating and worry they will down rate me in Revenge.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I say, "Yeah, sure, the check is in the mail."
> Not as passive as a sucker saying, "Thank you" and not as hostile as saying, "No you won't, you lying scumbag."


I guess I'm a sucker. I always thank them. I have found that I can't tell who's lying when they say it and I can't really tell who will tip at all, except waiters/waitresses/bartenders tend to tip well since they know what it's like.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Instant 1* if I hear that phrase. 

People who do tip don't feel the need to announce it to the world.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So what's up with that? I would say half the people that tell me they're going to tip on the app don't.
> 
> When they say that I kind of want to say yeah right pull the other one but then I figure I'll piss off the half that do end up tipping through the app and they'll get mad and won't tip either.
> 
> ...


All they want is, when you end the trip, not to ding their rating. Also it's a clear sign not to expect tip at all. And if you do, check your driver's license, may be you were born yesterday. Lol.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> Instant 1* if I hear that phrase.
> 
> People who do tip don't feel the need to announce it to the world.


This All Day


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I have always judge by actions rather than words, if they acted like a 1* I will rate them that way regardless of what they say. Because usually if they say they will tip me on the way out, that means I will get 5* and a tip or a 1* and no tip. NEVER TRUST THE PAX/CUSTOMER. That is a lesson for life, not just Lyft and Uber.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So what's up with that? I would say half the people that tell me they're going to tip on the app don't.
> 
> When they say that I kind of want to say yeah right pull the other one but then I figure I'll piss off the half that do end up tipping through the app and they'll get mad and won't tip either.
> 
> ...


I always say don't worry about the tip, just give it to the next driver 1$ or 2$
It takes pressure away from the pax , and most of the time they tip


----------

